

The Future Of Better-Designed Enterprise Software - atldev
http://www.fastcompany.com/1805277/what-enterprise-software-should-crib-from-facebook-amazon

======
atldev
My startup (CubeVibe) was mentioned in this article on the changes coming to
enterprise software. I know enterprise software is considered boring by the
TechCrunch masses, but I think it's pretty exciting. And you know there is a
lot of room for improvement if you've ever worked with (any) enterprise
software.

